# موقع فضائي يعين مواقع الاقمار الصناعية



## omar_beyaty (11 مارس 2007)

موقع يعتمد الوقت الحقيقي real time لمواقع تلسكوب هابل ومرصد جاندرا ومحطة الفضاء الدولية واكثر من 900 قمر صناعي ومسارات الطيران الى الفضاء وبرؤية ثلاثية الابعاد نسبة الى الارض اضافة الى قسم اخباري فضائي ..ارجو ان ينال رضاكم .ولاتنسونا بصالح الدعاء


http://science.nasa.gov//realtime


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameway2001 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير على الموقع


----------



## toohard_4_eva (14 مارس 2007)

*اريد معلومات عن هندسة الفضاء وما علاقتها بهندسة المساحه*

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم طالب في هندسة المساحة ولو تكرمتو بس ودي اعرف هذه المعلومات:81: وشكرا..


----------

